# Easter Bunny



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone!!  

Here's some photos of my little Easter Bunny, Miffy.


----------



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG!! TOOOOO cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried doing pictures like that with one I used to have... she peed in the basket! LOL

Miffy is soooo cute! She can come bring me some Easter eggs! <3


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Daw!!! Cute cute bunny. Happy Easter to you too.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awwww! That's adorable!


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

That's my bunny Cleo!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

cookiemonster3180 said:


> That's my bunny Cleo!


aww Cleo is a very pretty bunny, he looks like he enjoys a bit of reading.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Cuteness overload... I can't handle it!


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

And this is my other bunny! Her name is teddy!


----------



## cookiemonster3180 (Mar 6, 2013)

And Cleo and Teddy had children! The white one is Sugar, brown is Pepper, and black and white is Pieper(my friend named her)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

OMG, they are all so cute! ❤ More Bunnies please!!!

Here's some more of Miffy.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Well I hope yall are happy this thread is so sweet it gave me a cavity! :3


----------

